# some dead ducks. (pics)



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There were more then ducks in there. oke:

Nice pictures though.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Love the mixed bags. It's nice to see someone else pounds spoonies. Makes me crave some Gumbo. Great pics and congratulations on some good hunts.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Like them Specks!!
Sweet pics.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

My god! In that one picture you have almost 20 hen mallards. Isn't the limit in TN one Hen? If so, that is a lot of guys in one blind!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trapperjack said:


> My god! In that one picture you have almost 20 hen mallards. Isn't the limit in TN one Hen? If so, that is a lot of guys in one blind!


I see shovler and pintail hens in there,not just mallards.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Look a little harder. Picture 6 has 18 hen mallards.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

nope.. its 2...


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

but hey, there were only 4 of us there that day... :rollin: oke:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Why did you stop at 20 hens? Did you run out of daylight? Then again, why would that stop you?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Whackin and Stackin!


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

Trapperjack said:


> Why did you stop at 20 hens? Did you run out of daylight? Then again, why would that stop you?


na, being as its my lil piece of heaven, i decided we should quit when we knocked down 30 apeice :beer: oke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

One day I'd like to have a drake spoonie on the wall, if PJ doesn't get one for me first. oke:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

we kill several boot lips.. it is very rare to kill a fully plumed drake..

and ken.. those are grey ducks.. aka gadwalls. i think the only hen pin that we have killed was one i killed on accident and it just happend to be banded.. last pic i think


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

nice :thumb:


----------

